
Show HN: CleanEmail – email clean/organization tool which doesn't sell your data - kkyryl
https://clean.email/?c=SWEET30
======
dbg31415
Keeping email clean is a never-ending task. I really want something that can
help.

I've spent some time with various tools, I like the UX of your tool. My first
reaction was that it seemed promising.

But in practice... I'm not sure how it would save me time. I just spent the
last 30 mintues trying to create rules and such to help it clean my inbox... I
think right out the gate you need to show value.

Right away it should have a list of all mail that's from email spammers, and
give me the option to delete it. I suspect, in time, you'll have data needed
to identify the spammers more easily?

I'm new to the tool... so maybe I got this wrong... but I know that I have
friends and family that send using BCC... and for whatever reason it thinks
all of those are spam. They aren't. But to protect them... I have to go to
every from address and say, "This isn't spam..." and that's a lot.

Anyway if you do a search for the word "noreply" or "unsubscribe" in your
Gmail... 99% of the time that's spam. You can quickly delete it.

I empty my inbox by doing "before: 04/24/2017" every Monday morning... any
emails from the past week get thrown in the archive... I do star a few things
as I go to help me follow up.

If the tool could do some smarter stuff like... instead of specific email
addresses, I want to block everything from anyone "@paypal" that sort of stuff
-- that'd be good... I can do that already with Gmail.

Nice UX, I can see this being useful for people who don't know how to use
advanced queries in Gmail... it takes a bit of time to set up though...
whatever you can do to cut that down so people see value in the first 3
minutes would be good.

------
kkyryl
hello everyone!

Some of you might have seen our service at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14178397#14180463](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14178397#14180463)

In short: CleanEmail helps you organize, remove, label, and archive groups of
emails in your account. Instead of focusing on individual emails, CleanEmail
segments your mailbox using smart rules and filters.

We're very strict about privacy and data: we don't keep, sell, or analyze your
data for the purposes beyond our public features. Our privacy policy is in the
bottom of every page and it clearly explains what we do with data and what
data we collect.

We were also mentioned by John Gruber:
[http://daringfireball.net/linked/2017/04/24/cleanemail](http://daringfireball.net/linked/2017/04/24/cleanemail)

I'll be happy to answer any questions.

------
smt88
Love this. Thank you for charging and respecting privacy. In the future, would
be great to have periodic audits from third parties to verify that privacy is
being respected (since email is the most sensitive account that I have).

Also, a hugely useful feature for me would be the ability to archive emails
older than X days (not just 2 years).

~~~
dbg31415
[https://support.google.com/mail/answer/7190?hl=en](https://support.google.com/mail/answer/7190?hl=en)

`before:` gives you this functionality if you want to archive your inbox.

~~~
smt88
That doesn't give me a rolling window to archive my inbox, and you can't
create a filter with just "older_than" or "newer_than".

~~~
kkyryl
this message validates a feature we are working on. :)

------
kkyryl
(and that link has a 30% discount in it in case you decide to subscribe)

